

iPhone 5 Could Add Half A Percent to US GDP - techinsidr
http://www.forbes.com/sites/timworstall/2012/09/11/links-11-sept-apples-iphone-5-could-add-half-a-percent-to-us-gdp/

======
jstalin
Now that is what I call a bubble red flag article.

